# side dump cars



## Dale Loyet (Feb 12, 2008)

I have 6 Bachmann side dump cars , that look new and plain . I would like some people to post pictures of some weathered ones to get some ideas. Did you take them apart to get good results ? Thanks Guys !


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Personal experience. Google "side dump cars," "side dump ore cars," side dump ore cars in the UK," or 4 wheel side dump ore cars...."

VERY IMPORTANT: Select "images" from the drop-down menu options at the top.

Try Wikipedia also you'll be surprised at the reference links included at the bottom of the article{s).

Happy hunting.


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

the wood tipper cars? or the steel V-dump cars?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Dale;

Not sure whether these photos will help, but figured it won't hurt to show them. The first cars are the Hartland Locomotive Works side dump kits. I simply painted the dump bodies with Badger rail brown paint to represent unpainted steel. I hand-numbered them. I have been told that the numbers on the real cars are simply rough-painted with a brush or spray can.










The second example is a PlayMobil toy. After some TLC with light modifications, more subdued paint, and weathering, it really becomes a very nice car.



















The last example is a very lightly weathered LGB gable-bottom dump car. I wish I could find more of these cars, but they seem to be out of production.









Hope this helps,
David Meashey


----------



## Dale Loyet (Feb 12, 2008)

Mine are the early green Bachman ones that came in sets of three .


----------

